

Geek Feminism: Resources for allies - sinak
http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Resources_for_allies

======
cbd1984
It's too bad that this wiki absolutely refuses to even mention the problem of
anyone who doesn't identify as female being raped or sexually assaulted.

